# is MDF really bad as a vivarium..



## turbo1869

I have just built a Viv out of MDF but some people say it could kill/harm my royal 

Has anyone else used MDF Viv's for a snake ?


----------



## sharpstrain

it is mdf sawdust that is bad - mdf itself is fine but you do need to seal it - it will absorb moisture and go soggy


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer

why bother making a new thread for this? Some people, myself included said that its alright if you use a couple of coats of yacht varnish


----------



## Ian.g

when i was a kid my dad made all his vivs from MDF...never had any problems with it....he did use perspex instead of glass and that was a nightmare! as within a couple of months you could hardly see through it because of all the scratches! lol...


----------



## Herpo14292

I use melamine faced contiboard, works a charm.


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer

Ian.g said:


> when i was a kid my dad made all his vivs from MDF...never had any problems with it....he did use perspex instead of glass and that was a nightmare! as within a couple of months you could hardly see through it because of all the scratches! lol...


I use perspex, but theres not a massive area. I think its great, holds the heat in much better, although cutting it is pretty annoying


----------



## turbo1869

DiegotheDestroyer said:


> why bother making a new thread for this? Some people, myself included said that its alright if you use a couple of coats of yacht varnish


Because i throught I mit get some better answers under a different thread.


----------



## rbailey182

As it already built then there shouldnt be a problem as long as it is PROPERLY sealed internally and externally ( i mean the entire surface area not just the joints). MDF can cause issues but *only at the cutting/drilling/sanding stage* as the dust given off has been related to cancer as it contains formaldahyde but short exposed periods ( by that I mean your not working with it day in day out) are nothing to worry about.

Just keep an eye out because if you havent sealed it fully then any moisture will cause it to swell up. Then it wont be any good.


----------



## turbo1869

Ian.g said:


> when i was a kid my dad made all his vivs from MDF...never had any problems with it....he did use perspex instead of glass and that was a nightmare! as within a couple of months you could hardly see through it because of all the scratches! lol...


I'm going to give it a go with prespex as its a bit cheaper lol. Thanks mate.


----------



## AussiePythons

Most of my vivariums are made from MDF which I seal with non toxic water based varnish from Homebase. My MDF vivs have lasted for years and are outliving the contiboard ones I used to make.

Also a good thread mate as its interesting to see others views on the stuff and will no doubt benefit quite a few.


----------



## Malc

MDF is fine for vivariums, I've used it as a backing to conti-board carcasses for ages and never had a problem. There is an issue with the fibers (sawdust) when cutting / sanding etc which are dangerous to human's.

If the viv is to house a snake that requires high humidity, then I agree you need to seal it with a yacht varnish, otherwise it should be fine.


----------



## turbo1869

AussiePythons said:


> Most of my vivariums are made from MDF which I seal with non toxic water based varnish from Homebase. My MDF vivs have lasted for years and are outliving the contiboard ones I used to make.
> 
> Also a good thread mate as its interesting to see others views on the stuff and will no doubt benefit quite a few.


Thanks mate. If I varnish it do I just do the inside or the outside as well ?


----------



## AussiePythons

turbo1869 said:


> Thanks mate. If I varnish it do I just do the inside or the outside as well ?


I do both the in and outside so that the wood looks the same colour. I also prefer the satin varnish to the matt or gloss and clear as opposed to the stained stuff.










I also seal the edges on the inside of the viv before varnishing and for that I use wood a thin bead of glue along the lengths that I allow to dry as unlike silicone gel it does not deteriorate or break off (unless you scrape at it with a chisel or wall paper remover).


----------



## Snake 🐍

turbo1869 said:


> I have just built a Viv out of MDF but some people say it could kill/harm my royal
> 
> Has anyone else used MDF Viv's for a snake ?


Iv got an 12 FT snake & she fine with MDF WOOD her Viv is made out of it & hold the heat in very well all so iv just mastick in side to stop her water & pee from leaking out.


----------



## Malc

LOL - bit late to the party... the last post in this thread was December 2009....In the 13 years since most of those members who posted have either left or been banned !! - But thanks for your input


----------



## Swindinian

One thing I would add to this post, which is perhaps the longest running discussion thanks to ‘Snake’, is the alleged health effects of formaldehyde releasing from MDF ( and other furnitures).

Whilst is it a naturally occurring chemical, it is also rather hazardous, has been associated with respiratory conditions and implicated as a carcinogen.

Formaldehyde may off gas from wood materials but also the adhesives used in some composites.


----------

